
Show HN: Magic21, a 2-player card game based on Blackjack, is released - koya_tamura
https://medium.com/@ktamura_74189/magic21-a-2-player-card-game-based-on-blackjack-is-released-e060bd8a42fc
======
codingninjas
Looks great. Good luck.

~~~
koya_tamura
Thanks! you too.

